# p's not moving



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

all of my reds are not moving. they are all hiding behind something. some of them are in little groups and others not. also my rhom is doing this. can it be overfeeding? they both ate great today. ammonia? cant get it to go down. i took out some of the other fish today. could it just be stress? i moved the net around a lot a rearraged the tank a bit. please help


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

They should settle back in a while. Sounds like the recon has them scared and stressed. Leave them be in the dark and they should come around.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

dont mess with the tank too much. Stress is not good for them. Make sure you get that amonia down!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

They will come around, just give them a little time. You just moved the decor around so they need time to adjust.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

thanks. more of them are starting to move around. i think i will throw some in.thanks


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

throw what in? are you moving your p's in and out of the tank constantly..I hope not cause this is really bad-stress and you're also risking a chance of shocks that could cause death.

As for the high amonia, add aquarium salt (if you don't have it already in tank) 1 tables spoon for every 10 gallons to ease the damage of amonia and nitrite.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i am going to the lfs and i will pick up salt. when i said throw some in i meant food. they love food.i have never moved my fish from tank to tank. i just knida messed up there tank. i am beginnig to think that it is stress. i hope i didnt scar them for life







thanks


----------

